# Synchronisation PDA avec mac



## pentaracing (11 Mars 2007)

Bonsoir, je viens de passer recement sur mac et je voudrais savoir si on peut synchroniser un PDA acer n35 equipé avec windows mobile sans utiliser le logiciel Missing sync qui est payant? Ou alors un autre logiciel gratuit ?
D'avance merci


----------



## Caza (12 Mars 2007)

Pas de logiciel gratuit de synchronisation.

En dehors de MissingSync, tu as PocketMac mais il semblerait que MissingSync soit plus abouti.


----------



## takamaka (12 Mars 2007)

Caza a dit:


> Pas de logiciel gratuit de synchronisation.
> Exact





Caza a dit:


> En dehors de MissingSync, tu as PocketMac mais il semblerait que MissingSync soit plus abouti.


Exact


----------



## pentaracing (12 Mars 2007)

Ok je vous remercie beaucoup je vais devoir en acheter un alors.


----------



## shyriu (13 Mars 2007)

j'avais install&#233; pocket mac et c'est une vraie merde a desinstaller (il envoie des bouts partout) pour preuve, le tuto de d&#233;sinstallation est sur le site officiel de markspace je crois (c'est les developpeurs de missinsync)

tu peux faire l'essai de pocket mac et ensuite essayer la version trial de missingsync pour voir si les 50$ valent la peine ou non ... moi j'ai fini par l'acheter


----------



## guythom1 (29 Mai 2008)

J'ai depuis peu un MBP, j'essaie Missing Sync (version évaluation) pour synchroniser mes contacts, le calendrier et le fichier, j'arrive à faire la synchronisation du Mac au PDA mais celle-ci ne fonctionne pas du PDA au Mac. Ai-je oublié un paramètre ???
Le PDA est un HP iPAQ pocket Pc 2003.
Avec "ActivSyncro" je n'avais pas de problème entre PDA et Pc.​ 
Quelqu'un peut-il me renseigner ? Shyriu semble avoir le logiciel missingsync et l'utilise, peut-il répondre à mon attente ?​ 
Merci d'avance​


----------



## matsera (31 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,
Le mac peut écraser le ppc mais pas l'inverse.
Dans l'autre cas on "synchronise" avec les options définies pour chaque type de données.
Si tu veux, précise ta demande car ça fait maintenant un bon mois que je me prends la tête avec mon ppc pour synchroniser sur mac.
Je suis un "switcher" et c'est une des choses les plus difficiles à faire. J'ai tout essayé comme logiciels de synchro et bien que confus c'est quand même le meilleur (j'ai un MB et un Toshiba e800).
Cdlt.


----------



## guythom1 (4 Juin 2008)

Oui, merci pour le réponse, j'espérais qu'un utilisateur me conforterais en me précisant  que la version définitive de MissingSync serait plus aboutie que la version d'évaluation et donc qu'elle serait capable de faire la synchro des Contacts, Calendrier et Fichiers du PDA vers le Mac. Pour le moment, j'évalue toujours... en espérant que quelqu'un me donnera la solution.
Cordialement.


----------



## lavion (21 Juin 2008)

il y a syncmate qui, à ma grande surprise a fonctionné du premier coup avec un HP Ipaq 5935 et leopard 10.5.2 :
gratuit pour Calendrier et contacts et version à 40 $ pour plus.
Je n'ai pas eu le loisir d'en profiter longtemps : la mise à jour airport 5.3.2 a cassé la liaison et depuis l'application quitte sans être capable de se connecter.


----------



## JediMac (11 Juillet 2008)

Salut,

J'utilise Missing Sync (5.2.1) entre mon iMac G4 (Tiger) maison et mon Palm TX sans problème. Par contre, Ça ne marche pas entre le même TX et l'iMac intel (Leopard) du boulot.
Mes réglages de conduites ne sont pas retenus. Je ne souhaite synchroniser que mon agenda pro au boulot. Je le coche donc dans le réglage de la conduite, mais rien à faire ça se décoche tout seul :hein:. J'ai viré une fois les préf. mais ça n'a rien changé.
Une idée ?

D'autre part, j'ai cru comprendre qu'une licence de MS était valide pour 2 Mac. Je suis pourtant obligé d'annuler l'autorisation sur un ordi pour autoriser le second. C'est normal ?


----------

